# dmg brennen oder entpacken



## akrite (10. September 2006)

Moin,
kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit dmg (Mac/Apple) zu entpacken oder brennen unter Windows ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. September 2006)

Hallo,

die Software IsoBuster sollte mit diesem Format etwas anfangen können.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------

